# Candlewood Kennels Review



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Does anyone have or know someone who has had dogs from Candlewood Kennels?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

If you work directly with Mary at Candlewood and identify really what kind of dog you're looking for, guaranteed you won't be disappointed. Mary has been in the labrador field game for longer than a lot of people been alive. She knows her stuff and she knows her breedings in and out. There's a reason why she has bred and owned some of the most well known dogs in field trail history. I believe she's also in the retriever field trial hall of fame along with at least 2 of her dogs which is a feat in and of itself.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have dogs that are distantly related to Candlewood lines.


----------



## 2labz (Nov 11, 2010)

I would highly recommend Dogs from Candlewood Kennels. Mary always has great dogs, and I would echo everything in the other posts. I usually look for Candlewood dogs in pedigrees that I am interested in purchasing. It also helps that the kennel is in WI.


----------

